# What physical SA symptom bothers you the most?



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I am curious.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Sweating. It makes it so obvious that I'm nervous. This happens when I'm talking to store clerks, being grilled by professors, or giving a presentation.

Also, one that used to happen when I was younger but not so much any more - choking up like I'm about to start crying.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Nausea/faintness.


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't like when I can't breathe. Kinda need it to live.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get physical symptoms aside from tension and alertness which I don't notice because they are normal reactions to a situation you feel you need to react quickly to. Mostly my brain stops. It's like driving a car 100mph in to and invisible brick wall. Everything is great and then *wham* and all you've got left is crunched metal that can't do anything. No thought goes by except maybe how to leave, if that. To avoid stress my brain makes nothingness and it can stay that way for hours so no one can wait me out because I'm not consciously trying while they are. I'm just waiting blankly for the situation to stop and my brain to decide it can move again.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

My personal favorites are the dizziness and this lovely "nervous rash" all over my chest, arms, back, neck and ears. Its kinda itchy(not hives), super colorful and a real attention-grabber! I have become infamous for wearing scarves at inappropriate times..like in class...in late august...with no AC...cuuuute


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Sometimes when I'm nervous my eyes twitch, it's so annoying, my friends say you can barely notice it, but to me they feel like they are going crazy.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I voted for breathing because irregular breathing makes my speech disjointed and my voice strange, which is terrible during conversations and presentations. I don't care so much about the discomfort of any of my symptoms as I do about them bringing attention to the fact that I'm anxious.


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

Stomach gets pretty messed up, hate it


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Trouble breathing and the tingly nervous stomach feeling.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Those are all good choices but I just can't decide probably a combo of fainting, throwing up, stomach being weird, breathing just feeling very ill in general.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I tend to smile a lot, just stare at the ground, or sometimes I get teary eyes @@


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

being physically paralyzed, rigid. I guess that would be due to high heart rate though.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Shaking.. I hate it. I shake so much and it makes it totally obvious to the entire world that Im nervous over something dumb.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I tremble when im in a huge group and suddenly become the center of attention, thats when SA kicks in for me.......


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mind freeze. Mind going blank. Can't concentrate.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Blushing has always bothered me the most because I fear that whoever I'm around will think I'm crushing on them because of that. 

I was about to vote 'stomach butterflies' since they cause me to cramp & want to throw up a lot but the blushing has always been the #1 issue. At least I can take something to ease my stomach.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted for heart rate, but it's probably that or breathing issues.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not being able to speak clearly


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

-Nausea
-Upset stomach
-Shaking
-Irritable bowel
-Memory glitches


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Shaking and nausea, especially if it's so bad that it makes me puke ugh. Fortunately I never blush.


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

Heart race. It makes me more nervous, because it looks like everyone can hear it, and so i panic more. And dizziness/memory going blank... I hate it when i'm having a conversation, suddenly become all confused and lightheaded. It just feels as if i'm gonna faint.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Both shaking and heartrate increase.


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> being physically paralyzed, rigid. I guess that would be due to high heart rate though.


Like you get paralysed because your heart starts to race or your heart starts to race and that makes you paralysed?

I get paralysed but haven't attributed that to a high heart rate... hm.. but usually my heart rate does increase during the same situations that also paralyse me.. I will have to think more on this.

Thanks.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

my obviously fearful facial expression


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Heart rate because that triggers every other symptom.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Blushing. I don't blush as often as I used to, but it's still a problem.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

When I zone out and my mind goes blank(which happens quite often in social situations) I get light headed, nothing feels real, I can't think clearly or concentrate and my short term memory is horrid.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Of the ones listed, shaking. Sweating and stomach pain/tightness are probably worse, though.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Shaking.

You can kind disguise sweating, breathing and heart rates but you can't stop yourself shaking.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Heart rate, breathing, shaking in certain situations.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*The WORST for me is the Sweating!! OMG I am soaked through by the time I get back into the safety of my own home! And everyone can see it I dont want people to touch me because of it, clammy and sweating, Yuck!*
*Anyone else have this problem??? *


----------



## CheesePlease (Feb 12, 2012)

I twitch when people talk to me longer than 2 minutes. Then I get self conscious and my mouth starts to twitch even more because I feel awkward or I think the other person notices it. Stomach butterflies do the same thing.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Shaking


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Layla said:


> Sometimes when I'm nervous my eyes twitch, it's so annoying, my friends say you can barely notice it, but to me they feel like they are going crazy.


Argh, same. The earliest sign of SA I can remember was this eye twitch whenever I got anxious, and subsequent worries about whether people could notice it. (Spoiler: they couldn't. Only one person has ever said anything about it.)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

When I try to smile when I'm really anxious/uncomfortable, I can feel my cheek muscles quiver...I don't know if others notice, but still it's annoying. Like why can't I just smile naturally sigh >< The nausea also sucks...


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Probably the heightened-up shoulders (enough to the point I often don't realize it, it's that involuntarily subconscious) along with the narrow breathing I get as if I just completed yet another triathalon. That and the excessive heart beating I get when I face a particularly anxiety-inducing moment.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

headache, and nausea


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

Heart rate. Its what leads to all the other symptoms .


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't hyperventilate often. But when I do, it's by far the most embarrassing symptom. You can't hide it or make excuses for it. If I tremble, I can always complain about being cold. If I sweat, I can grumble about how sucky my deodorant is. People can't perceive my pounding heart, dizziness, or nausea. But if I start gasping for air, people start to panic and flock to me with concern. I can't even reassure them that it's only a panic attack and not a medical emergency.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

My mind goes blank.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Having a slow response to things. It's like my brain refuses to process anything so I'm sitting/standing there like a mute robot. Then there's the awkward, dull ache in my chest.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

feeling to use the restroom all the time. I HATE it!


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

- nausea/acid taste in my mouth
- mind freeze
- stuttering


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shaking is definitely the worst for me. I don't know why, but something strange happened over a week ago when I was online. I guess I was getting excited and anxious at the same time about something. I was hyper, too. It lasted for 30 minutes or more. I couldn't control it. lol But I do shake a lot when I get anxious. I hate it.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I can almost never make eye contact, so I'll go with the stomach nausea and the heart attempting to beat itself outside my rib cage.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

rapid heartbeat with internal adrenal rush, can happen instantly if I am put on the spot without notice. My face can shake a little as well and I probably look like I just saw a ghost and then I know everyone can see that, there is just no way that they can't.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely the blushing, the stumbling over words, and the shaking.


----------



## Wishful (Mar 15, 2012)

Sweating, blank mind and the inability to pronounce long words I know.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

Involuntary contortion of face (conveys an uninviting Demeanor)


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

the tightness in the chest, and racing heart


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Nausea


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

aggression, fear


----------



## aaraujo (Jan 25, 2012)

The blushing. The blushing. The damn blushing. It's the worst. Especially because of how white I am. It starts off in my chest and spreads to my face until I look like a tomato on fire. It's absolutely mortifying.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

For me it's the fact that I overheat when I get nervous. I could be feeling comfortable but as soon as I go through something that makes my SA act up I go from like 98 degrees to 105 like that. I start to blush and sweat and I feel so weird. 

I also hate the stomach butterflies and heart rate, but not as much.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I hate stammering and when my voice becomes shaky. Even worse than that are my nervous tics. I'm constantly shrugging my shoulders or stretching my neck. Sometimes I don't realize I'm doing it and other times when I'm focused on it, it's impossible to stop. It's so embarrassing. The nausea and running to the bathroom are not fun either.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i find all of the physical symptoms to be rather pleasant. i just avoid talking/mind blankness.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

forgetaboudit said:


> rapid heartbeat with internal adrenal rush, can happen instantly if I am put on the spot without notice. My face can shake a little as well and I probably look like I just saw a ghost and then I know everyone can see that, there is just no way that they can't.


If I'm put on the spot I get the adrenaline rush and the rapid heartbeat too, which then causes my hands to shake and twitch.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Heart rate. When it starts beating seriously fast.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sweating/stomach butterflies.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I voted for blushing because that can be the cause of everything else. I might be doing well but then I'll trip up and start blushing, then comes the stuttering and butterflies. I also sometimes go completely mute and can't say anything, but this just doesn't bother me as much because it doesn't draw attention to me.


----------



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

When I'm feeling social anxiety, I tend to clench my body muscles a lot. It can eventually make me feel really exhausted when I keep them clenched for too long.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

The dizziness. Everything else I'm able to hide or control but the dizziness gives me an intense feeling of vertigo, pressure in the back of my head and my eyes can't focus properly either.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Rapid heart rate....and butterflies in my stomach a close second. No, its a damn whale swimming in my stomach...


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Janniffy said:


> Not being able to speak clearly


This


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Not being able to hold a glass of water in public (ect if im out to eat) .... i end up shaking so bad, I"m spilling it :l


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't get any of the sysmptons listed for voting. I feel uncomfortable and just don't want to be there, become very aware of everyone. I don't like holding eye contact or banter. I mumble, although I naturally do a bit anyway but it becomes worse. I feel tense, at times aggressive but most often I feel sad around people. They just make me feel sad. I haven't quite worked it out but sadness and overwhelmed is largely it, as manly as it sounds a lot of the time I feel like I could cry. And I need to escape, get out of there. Then I go home and deliberately try to cry to release it because I'm aware it's not healthy, and I can't.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm going with blushing & sweating. It's too hard for me to decide between these two.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chronic tension across my shoulders and neck.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Shaking, I can hide it if I keep moving. I can play it off as fidgety, you know? Blushing...can't hide red, yo.


----------



## rainbowsky (Apr 13, 2012)

voted for shaking, hate it when you're in a shop and getting your change from the shopkeeper and your hands are all trembly. really annoying, can't seem to stop it sometimes.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Eye pressure...sucks.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a hard time choosing which bothers me the most. Shaking bothers me most often so I get frustrated with it most often. Stomach butterflies/pain is the most severe for me so it doesn't have often but when it does, obviously I couldn't care less about the shaking.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Head twitching, words stuttering, sweat.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

JustThisGuy said:


> Shaking, I can hide it if I keep moving. I can play it off as fidgety, you know? Blushing...can't hide red, yo.


That's cute. White guys blush all red.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I guess my voice gets kind of shaky when I'm really nervous... Like when I'm giving a speech and am nervous... But that doesn't happen much anymore. I did hate it when it used to happen more often though.


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

Hard to chose between Blushing and shaking. Another bad one for me is some times I have trouble controling the volume and pitch of my voice.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Insanityonthego said:


> Eye pressure...sucks.


Do ya mean your eye's start bulging ('cos of the panic) and it looks like you're staring at everything ?

('cos I got that :b)


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Stuttering, it drives me crazy.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-Clamming/Tensing up when I'm around people in general
-Expecting the worse things or expecting any type of criticism from people for my actions
-Feeling self-conscious


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It doesn't happen too often. My SA is actually pretty well hidden most of the time. I've had a few incidents where (for example) someone yelled at me in public and I basically just fell apart. Terrible shaking, heart racing, couldn't think clearly, etc. 

I think (because of my epilepsy or the medicine I take for it) that I have a slight tremor that is pretty much constant anyway. It is better or worse depending on multiple factors. I don't think people notice that too much unless I'm trying to do something precise with my hands or fingers. It's really obvious if I (for instance) am in a store and try to handle something small and fragile with one hand. I have to really focus to make sure I don't drop it. Even if I'm not actually feeling very nervous. 

Anyway, this kind of background nervousness makes me on edge pretty much all the time. If I'm sitting here reading something and someone comes to my door without me hearing them coming, I jump out of my skin.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

My heart just races really fast, maybe a little shaking. Nothing overly noticeable. My mind freezes though.


----------



## sweetchild527 (Jun 13, 2012)

OMG the shaking! For the longest time they told me I had Benign Essential Tremors and I had already been diagnosed with social anxiety! They never put 2 and 2 together I guess.

Does anyone else with the shaking thing have problems with cops and getting pulled over? They always think I'm on something or have something so they pull me out of the car and tear it apart looking for drugs. And I just start freaking out and crying and the SA literally won't let me talk! I can't put a sentence together so then they really think I'm hiding something.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I think I commented on this previously, but the sweating (and flushing feeling) bothers me quite a bit.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Definitely the shaking it makes me more anxious and is exhausting trying not to let it show.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

1. Heart rate
2. Breathing
3. Shaking


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

for some reason i dont feel my heart rate changing as much as I used to when I was in HS. i just avoid out of habit now, even when i don't make eye contact with people.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Blushing. I HATE blushing. I even blush when someone else does something embarrassing, like I'm embarrassed for them. Then it just makes me more embarrassed. I sweat and shake too but blushing is probably the worst.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

heart rate


----------

